# how to install tile baseboard



## AustinDB

putting together a bid for a small bathroom floor install using 13" tiles. Customer wants a 5"x13" bull nose tile used as a baseboard (instead of the a new wooden baseboard installed). Other then pulling off the old baseboard, how should a tile be laid as the baseboard? I would guess cut off the wallboard, install proper backing then tile over it-is that correct?


----------



## MattCoops

Remove the old baseboard.
Cut a line through the caulking off the top of baseboard, where meets wall.
Get a 5 in 1 or small flatbar to pry the baseboard off.

Your wall should be in descent shape to install tile baseboard.
There really isn't a necessity to install backerboard down there.
You can tile over drywall in non wet areas. It's an acceptable installation method approved by TCA.


----------



## Floordude

No backer board needed. You may need to patch in some sheetrock strips or mud it in, if it is messed up down there behind the baseboards.

Remember to leave a gap and the plane change, and fill it with color matching sanded tile caulking.


----------



## HJ1

Remove the baseboard like Matt said. If the bullnose is really 5" x 12" (doesnt sound right) you may have to rough up the paint on the wall above where the old baseboard ended. Wipe the drywall down with a sponge to remove any drywall, sanding dust etc. You can use the same modified thinset on the walls that youll be using on the floor. You need to leave a small gap between the floor tile and base tile - I like that joint to be as small as possible, 1/16" or so is good. Caulk that joint with a color matched caulk. Grout will crack if you use it there.:no:


----------



## AustinDB

thanks for the tips guys. I just looked up the info on the tile, it's Marazzi Vesale Stone and the trim is 3x13, not 5x13 as I previously posted. The HO claims the trim piece is a bullnose-if so is that going to be an acceptable baseboard alternative? Is there a new grout that doesn't require sealing?


----------



## PrecisionFloors

I have always had good luck with Marazzi products, should be good to go. Look into Laticrete's Spectra Lock grout at Lowes....fair warning it is expensive but it does work very well and doesn't require a sealer as it is an epoxy grout.


----------



## Floordude

The last marrazi tiles I did, were junk. They varried in sizes as much as 3/16

Look how far out this tile is in the picture. No two grout lines were the same size on this job. They loved it, but I was picking it apart the whole way, in a frustrated freenzy. Took me 4 times as long as it should, because I was so picky.


----------



## PrecisionFloors

^^^ Sounds like you got ahold of some defective tiles....I thought size variance should be no more than 1/8"?


----------



## kart19

Is there anything wrong wiht Home Depot tile?


----------



## BHR

kart19 said:


> Is there anything wrong wiht Home Depot tile?


Not really other than HD sells it 

Tile is tile really just check the side of the box for the class type number - usually 1 to 5. 1 is junk, normally you would want industrial/class 4 or 5


----------



## Mike Finley

kart19 said:


> Is there anything wrong wiht Home Depot tile?


I dig the stuff, especially the selection, all 6 of them. :laughing:


----------



## jarvis design

72chevy4x4 said:


> thanks for the tips guys. I just looked up the info on the tile, it's Marazzi Vesale Stone and the trim is 3x13, not 5x13 as I previously posted. The HO claims the trim piece is a bullnose-if so is that going to be an acceptable baseboard alternative? Is there a new grout that doesn't require sealing?


3" bullnose seems a little small for baseboard? I normally use a tile edge for the top - finishes it off really nice and makes painting a lot easier


----------

